
Volta – The snappy JavaScript tool launcher written in Rust - pcr910303
https://volta.sh
======
Roboprog
I saw one of the authors give a demo at our local user group last month.

It looked useful if you have multiple projects with different JavaScript stack
versions. I don’t, but that’s only because my job has Java back ends. Which
are also on different versions :-)

------
iudqnolq
What's the difference between `fetch` and `install`? Couldn't understand that
part of the docs.

